
Show HN: Random Wikipedia browser extension - joaotarla
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/random-wikipedia/kanbdekniajhfdofkbikiclgccplhfjg
======
dfsdfklgjljg
can't you just set the new tab page url to the wikipedia random page link?

~~~
joaotarla
Actually not, the only way to do this is using an extension. The source code
is here: [https://github.com/tarla/random-wikipedia-chrome-
extension](https://github.com/tarla/random-wikipedia-chrome-extension)

~~~
szatkus
If my memory is right it was possible in old versions of Chrome.

I see it's possible in current Firefox, but only for new windows :/

------
randomhnuser
Neat idea, but why exactly does it need to read my browsing history?

~~~
joaotarla
It doesn't! the real code is pretty much one line in the background.js here:
[https://github.com/tarla/random-wikipedia-chrome-
extension](https://github.com/tarla/random-wikipedia-chrome-extension)

the other parts are just to add a donate button that redirects to Wikimedia
Foundation page

------
1011_1101
Since the sole feature of this extension is pretty trivial and can be easily
replaced with a bookmark, I would be honestly worried about some "hidden
features".

The barely two sentence description and low resolution preview picture also
don't inspire much confidence.

~~~
Geordi7
Oddly, the only way to change the new tab page is with an extension.

~~~
jwmjj
With Firefox, you can add a link to your new tab page (and everybody else's)
just by paying Mozilla a hefty sum!

------
ericsoderstrom
Your overview page appears to have two copies of the same image.

~~~
joaotarla
I'll fix that and add a pretty description, thanks!

------
jwmjj
That really looks like a lot of work, congratulations!

